# Gravely Pro 5665-question about tires



## Hathubha (Sep 24, 2013)

Hello from a new member from Bridgeport, WV. I have just bought my first Gravely. It is a Pro 5665 with a 4' commercial mower, roto tiller, plow, potato plow, sulky and brush hog. The older gentleman that I bought it from has kept it up very well and the machine seems to be in good condition. The 4 turf tires are new and the machine starts and runs smoothly. The seller also gave me another 8 hp kohler tractor for parts. This machine has good AG tires on it and I may try to restore it at some point.

Now my question is: can I try the smaller AG tires on the 5665 machine? Both tractors have 4 tires with spacers. I would like to get some brush hogging done, but would like to have the AG tires on, if I can.


----------



## js5020 (Feb 10, 2005)

I have 18" diameter turfs and 16" diameter bar tires and use both on my Commercial 12 depending on what Im trying to accomplish,,,, the taller tires give me just the right speed for mowing and the shorter tires slow down the machine just a bit to help with snowblowing or rotary plowing.


----------



## rober (Dec 16, 2013)

I found that my 5665 has a tendency to bottom out & get hung up on it's back end with shorter tires when tilling & plowing & even occasionally when mowing on uneven ground. the short tires are fine on the older gravely powered L series tractors.


----------

